# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 >  Обработки для переноса данных из Парус 7, в 1С: БГУ ред. 2.0

## nferno1

Здравствуйте, существуют ли обработки по переносу баз из Паруса в 1С ?, и где их можно взять ?

----------

